# Better Pegboard hooks



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I've used many different styles of pegboard hooks and agree these are the best out there, if the fairly limited variety of shapes and sizes works for your needs.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Look like they night be worth a try, thanks for sharing


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! I moved into a house where the garage has a large pegboard that was fitted with a lot of the long metal ones, I was always afraid of getting a bit too close and losing an eye…


----------



## bglenden (Apr 18, 2011)

I have metal pegboards and I find these are very, very, tight.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

bglenden,
when you place the hooks back out the little screw so that the 'pins' will collapse all the way.
They do fit snuggly into the holes.
Could it be that your peg board is not 1/4 inch holes?? Maybe metric??
Snug is good; they don't wiggle and rattle around.


----------



## JLJones (Mar 26, 2012)

I have some of these as well and they are absolutely fantastic! The fact that they lock, but can still be removed and reused without damaging the pegboard is perfect.


----------

